# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  3D Conferences in Palm Beach?

## 3dprintingmaniac

Does anyone know if there will be any conferences in the South Florida or West Palm Beach area? Would love to be part of it or attened. 

Thanks!

----------

